# Kein Boot Vga Led Leuchtet



## Berzerker95 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute folgendes Problem,

Zu meiner Hardware:

Ryzen 7 3700x
32Gb Crucial Ballistix Ram
Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Mainboard
Be Quiet Straight Power 750W 
RX 5700 Pulse, Rx 5700 XT Nitro Plus
Win 10

Der Pc funktionierte immer einwandfrei, doch während Gaming wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und startete
sich von alleine neu. Ins Windows zurück für 5 min alles okay danach wieder dasselbe. Jetzt startet er garnicht
mehr kein Bild, komme nicht ins Bios und die Vga Error Led leuchtet auf den Mainboard. Grafikkarte wurde schon eingeschickt bzw. gegen eine neue getauscht keine Besserung.

Viel. weiß von Euch jemand was man noch schauen kann?


----------



## Shinna (11. Juni 2020)

Hast Du mal ein CMOS Clear versucht?


----------



## Berzerker95 (12. Juni 2020)

Hi Shinna, Cmos wurde zurückgesetzt. Ram einzeln eingesteckt. Ohne Ram blinkt abwechselnd die Cpu und Ram leuchte und der Pc lässt sich nicht mehr ausschalten. Mit Ram lässt er sich ausschalten.
Stromversorgung Grafikkarte wurde auch umgesteckt auch der Slot wurde umgesteckt.
Bleibt immer bei Vga hängen keine Besserung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. Juni 2020)

Sind alle Pins der CPU noch grade?

Welches Netzteil ist es genau und wie alt?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shinna (12. Juni 2020)

Naja das beide GPUs defekt sind dürfte unwahrscheinlich sein. Kannst Du die ggf. in einem anderen PC testen? Das das BQuiet NT einen Defekt hat denke ich auch eher nicht. Hast Du trotzdem mal andere Kabel vom NT für die Graka verwendet? Es sollten ja genug Kabel beiliegen. Ansonsten kann halt das Mainboard defekt sein.


----------



## Berzerker95 (12. Juni 2020)

Abend, Der Rechner wurde komplett zerlegt nichts defekt was mit dem Auge sichtbar wäre.
Auch die Cpu Pins nicht. Das Netzteil ist 1 Jahr Alt auch mit andere Kabel und 12V Schiene getestet nichts
Ohne eins nach dem anderen tauschen werde ich wohl nicht schlau. Neues Am4 X570 Mainboard ist bestellt.
Von Msi aber zum Booten wirds wohl reichen?


----------



## Kruemel2501 (13. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob die ganzen Chipsätze angefangen ab der 370er Serie, unabhängig davon ob Intel, Nvidia, AMD Hardware, den Fehler, daß sie gelegentlich eine Grafikkarte nicht erkennen, noch immer haben. 

Tritt häufig in Verbindung mit UEFI Boot und Verwendung von Secureboot auf, mit deaktiviertem Secureboot, sollte sich der Rechner zumindest normal starten lassen und durchlaufen, ansonsten könntest einmal versuchen, testweise eine ältere Grafikkarte (falls vorhanden) ohne UEFI Grafikbios, einzubauen und zu schauen, ob er dann wieder stabil läuft.

Findet sich bis zur Radeon HD 5000er Serie oder bis zu Nvidia´s GTX 600er Serie.


----------



## Shinna (13. Juni 2020)

Nach einem Clear CMOS sollte alles auf Standard stehen bzw auch die verbaute Hardware erstmal neu "gefunden" werden. Und Secure Boot ist AFAIK auch auf allen Desktop Mainboard als Standard deaktiviert. Ob allerdings die UEFI Partition auf der SSD/HDD so früh im Bootvorgang eingreift weis ich nicht. Sprich alle "Platten" mal abklemmen und dann starten könnte man in der Tat auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Berzerker95 (16. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Update, nur Mainboard Cpu Kühler Netzteil kein pieps Ram Led leuchtet.
Mit Ram Vga Led leuchtet kein pieps. Grafikkarte rein wieder Vga Led kein pieps.
Speaker umgedreht  viel. wegen + - auch nichts.
Diese Woche kommt ein Mainboard von Msi, wenn ich da ins Bios komme mit Bild ist zu 100% das
Board defekt nicht Netzteil oder Cpu?


----------



## Berzerker95 (5. Juli 2020)

Habe den Fehler gefunden, die Cpu ist defekt. Herausgefunden durch Umtauschen und probieren mit neuer Hardware.
Viel hilft es ja jemanden mit ähnlichen Problemen.


----------



## Microbe1972 (3. November 2020)

Hallo, ich hatte auch das Problem, dass mein neuer Rechner im VGA-Boot hängen blieb... mal fuhr er hoch, dann wieder nicht, hatte ständig Probleme beim Booten... bei meinem Bruder, bei dem ich ihn dann zur Kontrolle mit dabei hatte: Keine Boot-Probleme! Unheimlich... hier die Steckdosen durchgemessen... alles O.K. ... PC bootete immer noch unzuverlässig hoch...

Habe auch ein Straight-Power (11) von BeQuiet drin und hatte erst das Netzteil in Verdacht.

Bis ich das, TADA, Monitorkabel getauscht habe! Jetzt funzt wieder alles, er fährt super schnell hoch, hat keine Hänger! War das original-ASUS-Kabel, Display-Port...

Wahrscheinlich war da irgendwo ein Kabelbruch (neues Kabel vom Hersteller!) und dadurch wurde irgendwie die Graka beeinflusst.

Keine Ahnung, ob das tatasächlich sein kann, anders kann ich mir die Wunderheilung dank neuem Display-Port-Kabel aber nicht erklären!

Wie seht ihr das?


----------

